# Advice on a coffee grinder



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello I would like to buy a coffee grinder first so that i can use it for my cafetiere and hopefully buy a HX or 1 group espresso machine next year. A fracino possibly. Anyway there are 3 grinders that are not too expensive (as I don't have a huge budget) that look good

Eureka Mignon

Mazzer Mini

Mahlkonig Vario

I know with the vario i can put it on a cafetiere setting but what about the others? if i have to manually set the grind im not sure how coarse to go for a cafetiere.

What are your opinions? Thank you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello

With any grinder being used to Make espresso you will need to manually set the grind ( dial it in) this will be for different beans, different roast levels , as beans age , and different levels of dose ( amount of beans you use to make the espresso ).

You will not find a grinder that has a universal setting for espresso that you can use with any bean or dose .

I would recommend using an espresso grinder for espresso and something like a cheap hand grinder for brewed .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Grinders, in the main, don't function too well shifting back and forth from coarse (cafetiere) to fine (espresso). Of the three, the Mignon is the cheapest by quite a margin. Coffeebean have been advertising it on this forum to members for £265.00 delivered. That's around £100.00 cheaper than a Vario. Think the Mazzer is even more. With the saving, you could buy a hand grinder like a Porlex for around £30.00 and use that for cafetiere for which it will do a great job and you will still have a saving of £70.00 over the price of the Vario if you go for the Mignon which is a very competent espresso grinder and has a big following on this forum which says a lot.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are simple techniques with a set of scales and a timer that can be learn to set the correct grind or a particular bean, dose and drink type and taste .

The universal grind button for cafeteria does not take into account the type of bean or how much water you use or coffee you use .....


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Grinders, in the main, don't function too well shifting back and forth from coarse (cafetiere) to fine (espresso). Of the three, the Mignon is the cheapest by quite a margin. Coffeebean have been advertising it on this forum to members for £265.00 delivered. That's around £100.00 cheaper than a Vario. Think the Mazzer is even more. With the saving, you could buy a hand grinder like a Porlex for around £30.00 and use that for cafetiere for which it will do a great job


Good advices.









The only thing I would add is consider getting a Eureka Zenith 65E. The Zenith is more expensive than the Mignon, but a bargain for what you can get out of it. Always plan on spending more for grinders than espresso machines. The grinder is the most important part (after the beans, natch) and is something you can keep after a succession of other equipment.

My 2p. Good luck!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Vario and wouldn't recommend switching from brewed to espresso and back again, if you do purge a few beans through it each time you make a change.

Best bet is to buy a good grinder for espresso and a hand grinder for brewed.


----------



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I would only be using it for a cafetiere for about a year and once I get my espresso machine won't use the cafetiere again so not really switching back and forth all the time. The eureka sounds good and looks a lot nicer than the vario


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

bronzewolf said:


> Well I would only be using it for a cafetiere for about a year and once I get my espresso machine won't use the cafetiere again so not really switching back and forth all the time. The eureka sounds good and looks a lot nicer than the vario


I don't think espresso can replace French press.

It's entirely different - but yea - it will do both pretty well, but won't do both at the same time particularly well.

Especially espresso - once you find a setting, you will be loath to change it - as finding it again will be a pain. Even on the Vario.

For French press - the vario with ceramic burrs will do a pretty good job - about as good as any cheap hand grinder - but the steel burrs are where its at.

Unfortunately - with the SS burrs - espresso will be impossible.

I'd recommend getting a heavy duty espresso grinder - which won't do FP particularly well and will be even more cumbersome to switch grinds - and getting a cheap grinder for French press.

Depending on how you brew the FP - even something like a cheap delonghi might be ok (if you don't want to grind by hand) - not that I would ever use it myself. French press can be quite forgiving of flaws in the grind if you prepare it correctly though.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

bronzewolf said:


> Well I would only be using it for a cafetiere for about a year and once I get my espresso machine won't use the cafetiere again so not really switching back and forth all the time. The eureka sounds good and looks a lot nicer than the vario


Give me a shout if you want a new Mignon - there's a new batch coming in from Italy this week

Andy


----------



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

thank you everyone for your advice


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I own the Vario. It has been excellent for espresso but I actually found it worse than my MC2 for brewed coffee and barely grinds course enough for french press at the factory calibration. However I have been presently surprised with the build quality. It has a nice weight and the materials feel solid, the adjustment dials have never moved during grinding either.

I would recommend a electric grinder for your main brew style and a manual for your secondary. I was told I would need 2 grinders and did not listen...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What burrs does your have ahirsty. Ceramic or steel


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Ceramic. Got the steel ones on order, looking forward to testing them out


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

bronzewolf said:


> thank you everyone for your advice


Heres mine, having read your original post.

Don't worry about changing grind from espresso to french press, becuase as you say you are not doing that yet and won't have a machine for a year. When you do, it's no real biggie to change grind on a Eureka Mignon or Eureka Zenigh 65E, or Mazzer Mini or Mazzer Mini E or......any decent grinder. Prehaps it is a biggie on the Vario, but as I consider the vario to be shite, it's not a problem. So don't worry too much about changing grind, I don't and it's not a problem so severe that I feel I need 2 grinders!

Hand grinders are a pain in the arse, but if you drink so little coffee (e.g. a few cups a day, then it might be fine for french press)...but if you definitely intend getting a machine, you might as well get a decent grinder now and save the £40 you would spend on a hand grinder.


----------



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you Dave your answer is what I was looking for


----------



## bronzewolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I thought I would give you good folks an update on my grinder.

I decided to go for the Mignon Eureka and am super chuffed with it so far. I'm surprised how quiet it is!

One quick question, how do you get the excess coffee after grinding, out of the spout? I shake it a bit and tip it forward but not sure if this is damaging at all?

Just a quick shout out to Andy aka Coffeebean whom I bought it through. He was very professional and answered all my emails promptly. He also managed to send it to me just in time for my husband's birthday. Thank you!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear the positive feedback. As for cleaning the spout, a small cheap artist's brush is great for removing stuck grind.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear the positive feedback. As for cleaning the spout, a small cheap artist's brush is great for removing stuck grind.


Also if you aren't intending to use that bit of stuck grind then just stick the hoover on the chute.


----------

